# How do you plant "pearlgrass" Hemianthus micranthemoides?



## carlos05 (Aug 8, 2006)

just plant in the substrate. Even if only 1 or 2 leaves are above the substrate, as long as you have plenty of light, it will grow. You can also plant it horizontally under the substrate.


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

So burying some of it under the substrate won't kill it? I was afraid it would so i thought maybe there was some special way to plant it.
Thx


----------



## kotoeloncat (Apr 12, 2006)

to get a good even growth, you would usually take each strand and plant them individualy.

but if you are impatient like I am, just stuff a few stems at a time into the substrate


----------



## NeonFlux (Apr 10, 2008)

checkerboard pattern will work for each batch


----------



## ccLansman (Jan 30, 2007)

use some long tweezers. I take a clump of the stuff and break it up into little pieces about the size of your pinky and plant them all around. If your realllllllly patient you can plant tiny strands all over the place. Like said above one or two leavs exposed is fine and as it grows it will work its way out of the substrate if your conditions are good. it needs HIGH light and GOOD co2 and GOOD nutrient conditions to grow. Miss one and the stuff will be alge covered or dead in a month.


----------



## Syris (Jul 10, 2008)

kotoeloncat said:


> ....but if you are impatient like I am, just stuff a few stems at a time into the substrate


Thats kinda how I ended up doing it, just shoved several stems into the substrate
Surprisingly ist doing pretty good with some decent growth already. Think I'm gonna trim the top though (getting too tall for a carpet) and replant in some of my bare spots I want covered.


----------



## phatpanduh (Feb 17, 2008)

ccLansman said:


> . it needs HIGH light and GOOD co2 and GOOD nutrient conditions to grow. Miss one and the stuff will be alge covered or dead in a month.



It can be grown just fine in excel btw. I find it much more easier to grow than compared to HC.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

it grows like a weed for me.. Not a carpet plant, it grows up like any stem plant unless you trim it constantly.


----------



## mtp10 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Hm*

High light, co2 ... just bury some in the gravel or tie to driftwood and will grow as carpet. If light is too low, it grows upwards


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

thanks for also answering my question kinda  dif plant though...


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Correct name for it is _Hemianthus glomeratus_.


----------

